

CVE-2009-3379: Mozilla Firefox Multiple Vulnerabilities - jergal
http://xorl.wordpress.com

======
bumblebird
Title would be better as "CVE-2009-3379: Mozilla Firefox Multiple
Vulnerabilities"

~~~
nitrogen
Indeed. With the xorl title I was expecting an article about quickly setting a
register to zero and various other optimization tricks.

------
jergal
Apologies, guys :)

